# Who All Drew For The March Hunt ?



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

We all drew March permits for the special early hunt, 
unit J-K .
Looks to be good huntin tho a bit colder than I like.

Anybody else draw ?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Thunderhead,

Did you go with the early March hunt, or the guaranteed hunt later in March?

I got drawn for the special rifle only Valentine's Day hunt down here. I'll be sighting in the .223 shortly.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Now I'm seeing that you edited your post, and I'm starting to take you seriously.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

We went ahead and put turkey on the preserve licence since they are listed as an upland bird. . .open most of the year, it is great!!


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Thunderhead said:


> We all drew March permits for the special early hunt,
> unit J-K .
> Looks to be good huntin tho a bit colder than I like.
> 
> Anybody else draw ?



Hey... isn't that hunt statewide ??? Not just unit J - K ???

Maybe I should read the reg's better


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Gee, I thought it was for Montcalm County, so many birds down there, they're everywhere...and it's a warm weather hunt compared to up here, even during the regular hunt!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I had enough preference points and actually was able to get two!!!!!!

Wont be long now. I am looking for a box call that says BRRRRRRRRRRRRR!? If anyone can help I will be grateful.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Linda G. said:


> Gee, I thought it was for Montcalm County, so many birds down there, they're everywhere...


There used to be birds everywhere around here until that dang guide from Carson City and his clients killed them all!:evilsmile


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

omega58 said:


> We went ahead and put turkey on the preserve licence since they are listed as an upland bird. . .open most of the year, it is great!!


 
I've got my March tag, and I can't wait to work the dog on some of those upland turkeys.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> I've got my March tag, and I can't wait to work the dog on some of those upland turkeys.



I never thought of that.....do you think it would mess up my pup if I start him on Turkeys too soon?


----------



## matt3liv (Nov 9, 2005)

I can't believe I got about half way through this before I started saying to myself, "WTH are these guys talking about?!?!?!"

 :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

NEMichsportsman said:


> I never thought of that.....do you think it would mess up my pup if I start him on Turkeys too soon?


 
Oh never too soon to start them on turkeys. The good thing about turkeys, you can buy farm turkeys cheap for training. You'll need to beef up the springs on your launcher though.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Unit J-K.
Get it ? j/k 
lol I crack myself up................


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I went looking through my guide to find this "early March Hunt." 

"Damn, what is Thunderhead talking about?" I said to myself. "I don't see any March dates."

I am the most gulible guy on the internet. 

Did I ever mention that I've been in Amway:lol:



THREE TIMES:lol::yikes::lol::yikes::lol::yikes:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I too was saying what the [email protected]!! are these guys talking about.....rifle hunts, dogs hunts, march hunts. LOL


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> I too was saying what the [email protected]!! are these guys talking about.....rifle hunts, dogs hunts, march hunts. LOL



Wait until April 1st rolls around!!!!:lol::yikes:


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

The major advantage to the Unit J-K early March hunt is...........



......The nekked backwards walking rotten smelling beast is still in hibernation.


----------



## Dangler (Mar 24, 2000)

I killed a nice gobbler this morning with my .22 mag. Put my antlerless tag on him since his spurs were less than 3". Got him in area BS. Lots of hunters in that area.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

D_Hunter said:


> The major advantage to the Unit J-K early March hunt is...........
> ......The nekked backwards walking rotten smelling beast is still in hibernation.



Are you sure it was naked? I thought nobody actually saw it??? 

Besides Thunderhead will probably say that it doesn't hibernate so he can have the March Turkey woods to himself!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The demon is always watching.............and waiting.


----------

